# My first planted aquarium



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

This should be a fun one!
A little over a month ago I dug through my pile of aquarium supplies one day and setup a tank for my girlfriend's daughter. Then sometime around yesterday morning it occurred to my that with this equipment I need to just go for the planted tank I always wanted. I have had lots of aquariums over the years, both fresh and salt, I even had a few plants once before that did ok but now they will be my sole decorations. I had already cycled the tank and added fish when I actually decided to convert to a planted tank. So this is kind of backwards having a tank with fish and no plants instead of the other way around. Pictures are to follow, after a trip to the store for the first plants.

System details:
20g tank
AquaClear 70 on filtration
Aqueon tried and true heater providing warmth
Kessil A350 to shinedown on the growing plants and fish
CaribSea EcoComplete Planted Aquarium Substrate providing the yummy plant food....well some of it with photosynthesis and all


----------

